# Need help to identify white slime in filter



## xxxxxxxxxxrebirthan1x (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi there,

here are some pictures of a jelly consistency white slime. Water is crystal clear and tested good, it isn´t smelling, no algee, co2 system installed.


is it dangerous or not ?


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Okay - I edited my post now that the pictures showed up in the original post. I have no idea what that is, but it looks like thin film that would build up on surfaces. Could you please elaborate on what you have in this aquarium?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxrebirthan1x (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,

so "technology'

25 Gal, undergravel filter + Bioweel and carbon filter element with rough filter (change every two to three weeks), Co2 automatic system with sms122 set to 7.2 ph, plantlight in hood (exchange every 6 month), 1/4 waterchange every week, 5ml Plant GRO NPK + 5ml Plant GRO iron enriched or 5ml Leaf Zone, no complete waterchange since setup 1 year ago, Tank looks good and healthy, never had fish disease, 1 month after setup up, algae problem but solved with co2 injection and Flourish excel never have this problems again.

Fish :

4 Giant Denions
1 Plecostomus
1 Dwarf blue Gourami
1 Swordtale
2 Dwarf Sucking Catfish
1 Bamboo Shrimp
and some snails 

Plants :

Nana
Java Fern
Crypt Wendii, red
Crinum Calimistratum
Balansae
Aponogeton Madagascar Lace
1 piece of Driftwood 

I hope this will help


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxrebirthan1x (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, there,

I forgot something maybe its important, it smells like soil.

Sven


----------



## redcrane (Nov 22, 2006)

Anything added to your tank recently?


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

maybe some sort of bacterial biofilm?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Never seen this before. Good luck with this....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxrebirthan1x (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,



redcrane said:


> Anything added to your tank recently?


Only the things I wrote before.


----------



## Hettyann (Oct 20, 2011)

I have the same issue with my tetra filter waterfall. It doesn't seem to grow anywhere but on my filter (inside). I can't find any information on what it could be. I have my waterfall set up in four inches of water in an 18x18 inch square for my two box turtles. In the bowl i usually keep a few feeder fish in there for my turtles to chase. My water is clear and i add gallons of distilled water when needed usually a couple gallons a week (the bowl holds about five i believe). I would love any input on how to get this icky stuff to quit growing in my tank.


----------



## jturuc (Dec 12, 2011)

I am having the same issue Any Ideas???


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

weird.... i was going say biofilm until i saw the pictures.... good luck never seen it before either...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It undoubtedly is a bacterial biofilm, and the bacteria are living on some organic food source. Is your CO2 source, by chance, DIY based on sugar fermentation? 

If you had pond snails you would never see this stuff. They love to eat biofilm.


----------

